# Small update: PM QR



## Chris (Nov 8, 2007)

There's now a QuickReply box when reading Private Messages. Note that I still will never read any of mine, other than ones from Vince. 

Edit: Though the edit window is a bit off, I'll work on it.


----------



## Leon (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 8, 2007)

You're the bestest adminishredder ever.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 8, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You're the bestest adminishredder ever.


Possibly the only adminishredder also!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You rule.

The only thing I've noticed is that when you try and...


























I was kidding.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice work, Chris!


----------



## Groff (Nov 8, 2007)

w00tcakes to you!


----------

